# Tama is discontinuing the Iron Cobra pedals, wtf?



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2011)

The music store I work in got an email today from Hoshino USA and all of the Iron Cobra pedals are being discontinued. This is a sad day in my life as I've played Iron Cobra pedals since 2002 and I'm sure it's gonna be crummy news to anyone else who plays these things


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe they are just updating them?


----------



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2011)

They just released the Speed Cobra, which is a good pedal, but not for me. I hate longboards. Hopefully they are just redesigning it, but I don't see why, they rule! That would be like Fender discontinuing the Strat. Hopefully something good comes of it though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 2, 2011)

jordanky said:


> They just released the Speed Cobra, which is a good pedal, but not for me. I hate longboards. Hopefully they are just redesigning it, but I don't see why, they rule! That would be like Fender discontinuing the Strat. Hopefully something good comes of it though.


That sucks. Let's hope it's a hoax.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> That sucks. Let's hope it's a hoax.



Hopefully, but sadly it was an email sent directly from Hoshino USA (Tama/Ibanez) to their dealers.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Mar 2, 2011)

This is not all bad news, maybe now my iron cobra set will be worth some money or a decent trade in.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't say I'm disappointed as I've never gotten along with them, but I know a lot of drummers that swear by them.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 3, 2011)

I got Speed Cobra, they are great.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Whaaaaaat?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! They're so good! I'm positive it's just a redesign unless they've been really getting hurt by the amount of direct drive pedals that are showing up (Axis, Trick, Demon Drives and etc.)

While the new Speed Cobra seems nice I was strongly considering getting the Power Glide for my first nice DB pedal.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 5, 2011)

The thing about this is, it'd be a huge financial mistake on their end to discontinue it forever. There'll be more to this.

Mapex Falcon's are a sick replacement though.


----------



## mutt_78 (Mar 22, 2011)

Iron conrad are amazing pedals. Built like tanks, adjustable in every fashion. I hadn't heard they were discontinued. Ill check the pdf to verify


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Mar 23, 2011)

As a drummer, I can say that this is the stupidest thing Tama could do... I won't play any other pedals BUT the Iron Cobras... Whatever the have to replace it better be just as good or far superior to it that's all I can say...


----------



## rogrotten (Apr 14, 2011)

I was checking Tama's website yesterday and I saw that they are not discontinuing the Iron cobras, actually they changed the looks. So the rumor is false !!!!

Iron Cobra | Speedcobra | TAMA Drums


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 15, 2011)

Called it. That would have been a huge mistake on their part.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 15, 2011)

Umm, they did discontinue them. We are talking about the Iron Cobra. The Speed Cobra has been out for acouple months now. They are discontinuing the Iron Cobra and replacing it with the Speed Cobra.


----------



## BROSEPH (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know tama anymore.... tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 15, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> Umm, they did discontinue them. We are talking about the Iron Cobra. The Speed Cobra has been out for acouple months now. They are discontinuing the Iron Cobra and replacing it with the Speed Cobra.



i declare this post a fail


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 16, 2011)

You'd better stock up


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 20, 2011)

Ugh, I cant stand Iron Cobras. Tried many, and hate the feel of them all.
Speed Cobras are a whole different pedal. Solidly amazing.

DDrives are on my to-get list though.


----------



## Epyon6 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love tama, got an 8 peice tama kit and i love em, however I always saw their pedals as a weak point. Alotta people love em but for the music I usually play (death metal) you cant top the axis longboards, even for other genres i still think the axis are great. Ive owned the cobras for about i think maybe 8 years now and they always felt laggy to be cause of that stupid chain drive! I mean crap man even yamaha makes pedals in that price range which have direct drive, actually some company made direct drive attachments for the pedals now that i think of it.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 20, 2011)

Google search shows at least one forum thread (various forums; not ss.org) _per year_ going back to at least 2008 in which someone claims that the Iron Cobra is being discontinued.

As demonstrated by the link a few posts up, they're still advertising it _in addition to_ the Speed Cobra; not _being replaced by_ the Speed Cobra.

For my 2 cents, the prospect of discontinuation remains questionable until or unless there's an official statement on the website.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 21, 2011)

Spotting this little "review" by Portnoy on the Speed cobras..

TAMA | SpeedCobra - Mike Portnoy


----------



## jordanky (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on. We got a MAP pricing removal/discontinuation email from Hoshino USA about it a few days before I posted this thread, with the Iron Cobra pedals on it, but there is no sign of it actually being done away with.


----------



## paistelakai (Apr 22, 2011)

I didnt like iron cobras that much to begin with, but i played the new speed cobras today at gc, and absolutely HATED it. It almost felt like playing axis pedals...ick... Nothing will ever beat Eliminators!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 22, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> Spotting this little "review" by Portnoy on the Speed cobras..
> 
> TAMA | SpeedCobra - Mike Portnoy



Mike Portnoy is a blasphemer.
His opinion matters not.


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 22, 2011)

on there website it says that there are new updates for the iron cobra in 2011, so i doubt theyre discontinuing it.


----------

